# Tees Valley / Darlington branch IHS Meeting Sunday 14th August



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just to remind everyone that the next meeting will be at the usual Forresters Arms, Coatham Mundeville - 10 seconds from Junction 59 on the A1, just outside Darlington.

Its gonna be a social night, with a quiz and a general chin wag. We will be also discussing the up and coming NERRK Show in October. PM me for more details or check us out on Facebook.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I was a little puzzled about a couple of pm's received asking if this will be the last meeting due to me stepping down as chair person. No, and I'm not stepping down either, nor is anyone from the Tyne and Wear branch of the IHS either. The confusion seems to stem from the rumour that the Tyneside branch has run into problems with their chair stepping down. I have as yet had no confirmation that this is correct. But, don't worry, both this branch and Tyne and Wear are business as normal with no affect on meetings nor shows that are planned. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Think I'll pop along and see everyone!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> Think I'll pop along and see everyone!


That would be great! Could do with a chat!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Newly created facebook page for NERRK, like to be kept up to date with all forth coming events. Including the October show organised by Teeside and Tyne and Wear IHS Branches.


North East Responsible Reptile Keeping - Wall | Facebook


----------

